

Google Android 2.5 Froyo upcoming features leaked - archon810
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/04/01/exclusive-google-android-2-5-froyo-rom-and-upcoming-features-leaked/

======
kreci
It looks like another April Fool post... I hate this day...

~~~
archon810
Totally legit, dude. Pinky swear.

